# YELLOW Labs ( African cichlids FOR SALE)!



## solamentej (Nov 13, 2011)

*I have some yellow labs:animated_fish_swimm
Labidochromis Caeruleus
FOR SALE*

About 17 of them ( mix of females and males), healthy stock...from small to mostly large fish....

Took some pictures from my phone...attaching here.
All of them need a new home..so preferably will sell all

fish is in Brampton Ontario..need to sell to you or store ASAP

P.S> wanted at least $80...nobody wants to pay that???? there is at least 5 of them worth $10 each..so for $50 you can take them and you get 10-12 of them for FREE...*.BUT you have to take all of them*...JUST DO NOT WANNA FLUSH them down the toilet..too small to have a good fish barbeque....store is not interested much..they have their cheap shipments from Florida.....and then they sell them for $6 a piece for medium and $10 up for large ones?!

*REPLY and pick UP ASAP*


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm interested but I'll need to make a lot of room for so many fish. I can do about 20$ cause the shipping is going to be horribly expensive.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks good.


----------

